# Arran Aromatics - Laurel



## Chrissi (Apr 25, 2006)

I first noticed this one when a colleague came into work wearing it, I eventually asked her what it was, she let me try some and have ended up purchasing it myself.  It is absolutely gorgeous, just kinda warm and comforting.

Don't think many people will have tried it, but I totally recommend it.


----------

